# Interessengemeinschaft gegen Trailsperrungen!



## marc (4. Juni 2008)

Aufgrund akuten und geplanten Trailsperrungen wollen wir Biker uns zusammentun um zu überlegen wie wir unsere Interessen (Biken im Wald / Singletrails) gegenüber denjenigen vertreten die uns nach wie vor als "Wald-Rambos" sehen. Dass dies immer nur einzelne schwarze Schafe sind die eine Gemeinschaft in Verruf bringen wissen wir. Nur kann es nicht sein dass dann Alle dafür mit Trailsperrungen bestraft werden.
Für mich selbst kann ich sagen dass ich in 20 Jahren noch keine Konflikte hatte. Das gilt für viele von uns. Etwas Freundlichkeit und Respekt schadet keinem. Der Wald ist für alle da. Und wer sein Bike nicht so im Griff hat um auf Singletrails jederzeit bremsbereit zu sein, der sollte sich schnell ein anderes Hobby suchen (oder an der Fahrtechnik üben  )

Also, bitte um Eure Kommentare und Ideen. Die Trails soll(t)en offen bleiben!!  

R!de free!

Marc


----------



## iTom (4. Juni 2008)

marc schrieb:


> ...
> Also, bitte um Eure Kommentare und Ideen. Die Trails soll(t)en offen bleiben!!
> 
> R!de free!
> ...



Pro: 
-Biker hinterlassen nicht so viel Dreck im Wald wie die "Wanderer", Spaziergänger oder sonstige Fußvolk-Assis. 
-Biker schrecken ggf. Wild auf, gefährden aber nicht in dem Maße die Jungtiere, wie es des Fußvolks freilaufende Köter tun.
-Biker können schneller Umweltsünder (illegale Müllentsorgung im Wald, Feld, etc.) inflagranti erwischen, als ein paar laut tratschende "Wanderer", die sowieso nix checken und nur an die nächste Einkehr denken.
-Biker können Jagdrevierbesitzer od. Forstbesitzer unterstützen wenn es um die Wild- und Waldpflege geht (nicht jagen!). 
-Biker fahren mit dem Auto oder sonstigem Transportmittel nicht bis vor das "Loch" (z.B. Waldwegzufahrt, Waldparkplatz ist nicht gemeint) wie es die meisten "Wanderer" tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (4. Juni 2008)

ich hab derzeit nur sehr wenig zeit.
aber wenn ihr mir helft eine mail ans forstamt zu verfassen dann kann ich die an die zuständige kontaktperson weiterleiten.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (4. Juni 2008)

Was den Trail beim SWR betrifft, möchte ich ich mal äussern.
Dank der Borderline ist es dort erheblich ruhiger geworden, weshalb ich dort mittlerweile wieder gerne bergauf fahre.
Was mir in den letzten wochen stark auffiel, nach Regenfällen läuft das Wasser mittlerweile fast auf ganzer Breite des Trails ab. Nicht wie früher den Trail entlang.
War letztens vor dem starken Gewitter und am Tag danach dort unterwegs.
Bin richtig erschrocken, wie sehr die Strecke darunter gelitten hat!
Teilweise war der Trail richtig weggebrochen was Tags zuvor noch nicht war.
Das selbe kann man am Schönberg ( wo man mit nem Bike nicht mehr fahren kann) und auf den Trails am Kreuzkopf auch schon sehen.
So viele Wasserläufe waren früher nicht zu sehen.
Wer oft dort unterwegs ist, kann doch sicher auch bestätigen wie die Trails regelrecht ausgewaschen werden.
Von daher denke ich mal das vieles mit dem Regen zusammenhängt!
Gar nicht mal so sehr die Biker also.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (4. Juni 2008)

Dürfte sicher auch was bringen dem Forstamt mitzuteilen wieviele Leute hinter dieser E-Mail stehen, also nach Möglichkeit während der Diskussion mit hoch zählen. (Getreu dem Motto: "Jahr der Mathematik, alles was zählt")

Marc, iTom, waldman, kopfnikka67, Kopftuch = 5

Ein etwas "radikalerer" Vorschlag:
Nummernschilder für MTB's auf Singletrails.
Vorteil: Die schwarzen Schafe können identifiziert werden
Nachteil: Kaum bis garnicht praktikabel, datenschutzrechtliche Bedenken

Irgendwie muss es uns gelingen die Rüpel sichtbar auszugrenzen und aufzuzeigen das die freundlichen Biker eindeutig die Mehrheit ausmachen.

Keine Gesellschaft wird jemals vollkommen frei von schwarzen Schafen sein, nur ist das in der Gesellschaft wohl bekannt und nicht jeder mit einem Taschenmesser wird als Mörder abgestempelt, aber jeder mit einem Mountainbike ist ein Rüpel. Es muss uns gelingen diese Massenverurteilung abzuwenden.


----------



## Trumpf (4. Juni 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Also, bitte um Eure Kommentare und Ideen. Die Trails soll(t)en offen bleiben!!



Wanderer brauchen Biker.
Biker sind die sportlichen, junggebliebenen Ersthelfer die alten, gebrechlichen und leichtsinnigen, sich selbst überschätzende Wanderer im Wald helfen können. Biker sind quasi DIE Mobilen Hilfs-Ranger.
Wenn Biker mal schneller unterwegs sind im Wald, dann hat das womöglich seinen Grund da sie evtl. gerade ihr Leben auf dem Bike riskieren um mit Maximaler Geschwindigkeit dringend benötigte Hilfe holen.

Kein Witz, aber ich hab auch vor ein paar Wochen einen älteren Wanderer gerettet, der von einem Testosteron-Geschwängerten Auerhahn angegriffen wurde und schon komplett wehrlos auf dem Boden lag und nur noch versucht hat dem Picken des Riesigen Auerhahns zu entgehen. Ohne mein Bike, mit dem ich den Vogel weggeschoben habe, hätte er keine Chnace mehr gehabt.
Ich hab also den Wanderer und den Vogel gerettet, mit meinem Bike. Hilfs-Ranger-mäßig.   

Das ist jetzt kein Witz-Beitrag. Das mein ich ernst. Biker sind einfach DIE Gruppe im Wald die benötigt wird und zur Stelle sind. Sie kennen den Weg, sie haben alles notwendige dabei, auch mal Verbandszeug und sowieso ein Handy.. teilweise auch GPS. Sie lieben die Natur und sie sind durch Internet genaustens informiert.


----------



## alex76 (4. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Pro:
> -Biker hinterlassen nicht so viel Dreck im Wald wie die "Wanderer", SpaziergÃ¤nger oder sonstige FuÃvolk-Assis.
> -Biker schrecken ggf. Wild auf, gefÃ¤hrden aber nicht in dem MaÃe die Jungtiere, wie es des FuÃvolks freilaufende KÃ¶ter tun.
> -Biker kÃ¶nnen schneller UmweltsÃ¼nder (illegale MÃ¼llentsorgung im Wald, Feld, etc.) inflagranti erwischen, als ein paar laut tratschende "Wanderer", die sowieso nix checken und nur an die nÃ¤chste Einkehr denken.



Gegenangriff ist sicherlich keine LÃ¶sung. Im Gegenteil. Vielleicht sollte man eher die Gemeinsamkeiten betonen. Radler wie Wanderer lieben (hoffentlich) die Natur, sind gern drauÃen â und viele sind ja per Rad und zu FuÃ im Wald unterwegs.

Nur mal so ins Blaue gedacht: Wie wÃ¤rs mal mit ner gemeinsamen Wanderung, einer gefÃ¼hrten MTB-Tour fÃ¼r oder einem Grillfest? FÃ¤nde sich sicherlich ein passender Wander-/Natur-/Sport-/Schwarzwald- o.Ã¤. Verein. Vielleicht kÃ¶nnte man sich ja auch an ein Fest dranhÃ¤ngen.

Komme zwar nicht aus FR, fahre aber oft mit dem Zug hierher â eben wegen der tollen Pfade... WÃ¤re schade drum, wenn einer nach dem anderen gesperrt wÃ¼rde


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (4. Juni 2008)

Naja das mim Zählen hat wohl nid geklappt, aber n Grillfest wär echt ne gute Möglichkeit zum Kommunizieren, wir sollten auch das direkte Gespräch mit den Interessensverbänden suchen die eine Trailsperrung befürworten oder sogar forcieren.


----------



## Freecastle (4. Juni 2008)

Mich pers. würde es einmal interessieren wie man solche Trail für die Biker sperren will ? Zaun drummherum ? Bäume auf dem Weg pflanzen ? Politessen und Blitzer mit sporadischen Kontrollen im Wald ???

Natürlich liegt mir auch viel daran das es ein "GEMEINSAMMES MITEINANDER"
zwischen Wanderern und Bikern im Wald gibt. 
Jedoch denke ich nicht wirklich das man, vorallem die ältere Stock-Wander Fraktion in dieser hinsicht besänftigen kann. 

Allerdings kann ein verünftig verfasster Brief/E-Mail an das Städtische Forstamt Freiburg vielleicht was bewegen das sich die Situation wieder ein wenig beruhigt


----------



## kona.orange (4. Juni 2008)

Als "Gegenstück" zu unserem Forum hier müssten "die Wanderer" doch auch irgendeine Plattform haben, wo die sich austauschen oder sich "den Behörden" mitteilen. Der Schwarzwaldverein? Kennt sich jemand aus?
Man könnte dort erfahren wie die Stimmung unter den Wanderern ist in Bezug auf MTBler.

Und überhaupt: Wer beschwehrt sich eigentlich wo über Biker? Familienväter, Touris, Förster, Jäger, Ökos???? Ich fänds wichtig erstmal rauszufinden, wer welche Meinung wo mit welchem Gewicht vertritt und welche Folgen das ggf. hat.

Die Idee mit nem Grillfest find ich nicht schlecht. Biker laden ein zum Kennenlernen/ Diskutieren/ Gedankenaustauschen. Vll. haben die eh schon Wanderungen/ sonst. Zusammenkünfte organisiert, wo man mal erscheinen könnte oder parallel was anbietet.
Das würde sich in der lokalen Presse bestimmt gut machen.


----------



## juh (4. Juni 2008)

> Pro:
> -Biker hinterlassen nicht so viel Dreck im Wald wie die "Wanderer", Spaziergänger oder sonstige Fußvolk-Assis.
> -Biker schrecken ggf. Wild auf, gefährden aber nicht in dem Maße die Jungtiere, wie es des Fußvolks freilaufende Köter tun.
> -Biker können schneller Umweltsünder (illegale Müllentsorgung im Wald, Feld, etc.) inflagranti erwischen, als ein paar laut tratschende "Wanderer", die sowieso nix checken und nur an die nächste Einkehr denken.
> ...



oooh wie ich so eine argumentation hasse. da wären noch die schlimmen maschinen, die metertiefe spuren hinterlassen und bestimmt mehr lebensraum von eichhörnchen, vögeln und zecken zerstören als freiburgs gesammelte bikerschaft... 

und mit verlaub ist es nicht unbedingt ein argumentationsweise, von der ich mich, wäre ich denn der förster, der darüber (mit-)entscheidet, wie restriktiv gegen bergzweiradler vorgegangen wird,auch nur ansatzweise überzeugen lassen würde.
weder durch das mit-dem-finger-zeigen auf andere gruppen (-->böse wanderer) noch durch andere mehr oder minder krude ablenkungstaktiken (mäßig absurd: 





> Für mich selbst kann ich sagen dass ich in 20 Jahren noch keine Konflikte hatte.


, ziemlich absurd: 


> Wanderer brauchen Biker.
> Biker sind die sportlichen, junggebliebenen Ersthelfer die alten, gebrechlichen und leichtsinnigen, sich selbst überschätzende Wanderer im Wald helfen können. Biker sind quasi DIE Mobilen Hilfs-Ranger.
> Wenn Biker mal schneller unterwegs sind im Wald, dann hat das womöglich seinen Grund da sie evtl. gerade ihr Leben auf dem Bike riskieren um mit Maximaler Geschwindigkeit dringend benötigte Hilfe holen.


)
wird man bei einem verantwortlichen gehör finden.

sinnvoll wäre imho wohl eher eine taktik, die infolgende richtung geht:
- rosskopftrail. dass er funktioniert (--> kanalisiert die unmengen an mountainbikern, die abseits von feldwegen fahren wohl schon ein ganzes stück) und warum (eigeninitiative, grandiose kooperation mit forstamt...) --> sind dadurch die probleme mit/ beschwerden über mountainbiker nicht zurückgegangen (das ist jetzt eine vage behauptung von mir - kann ja auch durchaus sein, dass das nicht so ist)?!

- an anderen stellen (also relativ "stadtnahen" - kybfelsen und andere) gibt es keine trailalternativen abseits der auch von wanderern gern genutzten wege. an schönen tagen sieht man dann ja das ergebnis; viele wanderer + viele biker = viele haarige situationen. und daher dürften dann auch die beschwerden kommen.

- nicht die sperrung von trails schafft probleme aus dem weg, denn sicher würden viele trotzdem dort fahren. könnte man an den "brennpunkten" aber die verkehrsdichte verringern, indem man gute (für wanderer mäßig interessante) alternativen anbietet und damit biker von beliebten wanderrouten lockt.

- die idee mit dem gemeinsamen grillen ist an sich eine famose idee; jedoch würden darauf wohl eher leute reagieren, die schon eher was mit mountainbikern anfangen können, also solche, die regelmäßig im wald sind. meiner erfahrung nach sind das die, mit denen es am wenigsten stress gibt. die richtig harten genossen sind auch "grillresistent" 

das ganze ist eben so hingerotzt; sicher gibts da noch diverse andere argumente, feinheiten und sonstwas, was fehlt. 
trotzdem bitte ich euch: versucht zu überzeugen, nicht tasächlich vorhandene probleme entweder zu negieren oder auf andere abzuwälzen. damit wird mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit nichts bei den verantwortlichen erreicht.

gruß, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (4. Juni 2008)

Vll. wollen "die Verantwortlichen" gar nicht, daß wir bei ihnen etwas erreichen.
Die würden es sicher anerkennen, wenn die versch. Interessengruppen selbständig aufeinander zugingen. Wer hier den ersten Schritt macht, hätte sicher von vorn herein bessere Karten. Ich glaube schon, daß sich die versch. Kräfte selbst regulieren können, ohne daß es eine Entscheidung von oben geben muß.

Welche wichtigen Interessengruppen könnte es denn geben?
Schwawaverein? Amt für Tourismus? Jemand ne Idee???


----------



## marc (4. Juni 2008)

@juh,

mir scheint dass Du da was missverstehst an dem ganzen. Es geht effektiv darum wie man das "Image" nach aussen das 95% der Biker vertreten präsentieren kann. Die 5% sind die Grillresistenten, das stimmt (und wird auch so bleiben)
Als absurd zu bezeichnen dass ich bisher keine Konfrontation hatte soll darstellen dass es mit Respekt und Rücksicht (das heisst auch mal anhalten und vorbeilassen, wenn auch so viele mit ihrem Ego Probleme haben und sich beweisen müssen) das ganze auch geschmeidig ablaufen kann. Ich weiß nicht ob Du auch schon eine 21 Mann starke Biketruppe den Kandel hoch und wieder runter gebracht hast ohne irgendwelchen Ärger . Im Gegenteil: Es gab nur interessierte & freundliche Wanderer,etc. Und das an einem Sonntag auf der "Hauptroute". Spaß hatten dabei auch alle.
Also, bevor Du wieder was absurd findest bitte erst denken, dann schreiben   

R!de Free


----------



## marc (4. Juni 2008)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Vll. wollen "die Verantwortlichen" gar nicht, daß wir bei ihnen etwas erreichen.
> Die würden es sicher anerkennen, wenn die versch. Interessengruppen selbständig aufeinander zugingen. Wer hier den ersten Schritt macht, hätte sicher von vorn herein bessere Karten. Ich glaube schon, daß sich die versch. Kräfte selbst regulieren können, ohne daß es eine Entscheidung von oben geben muß.
> 
> Welche wichtigen Interessengruppen könnte es denn geben?
> Schwawaverein? Amt für Tourismus? Jemand ne Idee???



Primär interessiert ist man an den Gästen. Sprich die Touristen. Selbe bringen Geld in die Kassen und nur das zählt (heutzutage). Da hilft auch kein Wenn und Aber. Freiburg ist zwar eine Fahrradstadt, das bezieht sich  jedoch auf die Stadt selbst. Der Wald und dessen Nutzung steht jedem frei. Die Lobby für Devisenbringer ist in Touristenzentren hoch. Der Nordteil des Gardasees lebt da von "uns" zum großen Teil. Deshalb sind die Sperrungen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wieder zurückgenommen worden   als plötzlich die Übernachtungszahlen zurückgingen.
Hier im Schwarzwald rücken langsam die "Jungen" auch nach die dem Geländeradsport offener gegenüber stehen. Der Schwarzwaldverein steht dem ganzen offener gegenüber als viele hier meinen. Das ist Tatsache.
Dazu wird sich vielleicht noch Gero äussern der die Leute da ganz gut kennt.
Es soll weder eine Konfrontation entstehen noch muß gekuscht werden.
Das Image ist einfach mies. Wir haben keine "Gallionsfigur" im öffentlichen Leben die dafür wirbt und wenn sich 3 Familien am WE durch Bikerambos gestört fühlen (wenn auch 30 andere für unseren Sport zu begeistern sind) so werden die 3 immer mehr Gewicht haben und es negativ weiterreichen als die 30 positiven. 

@waldmann, der Bericht den ich geschrieben habe über die borderline sollte für sowas ein Anfang sein. Ich reich den gerne den Medien weiter mit Deiner Erlaubnis. Wär ein erster Schritt.

Gute Nacht & R!de Free


----------



## kingofdirt (4. Juni 2008)

so ist ja schon einiges zusammen gekommen...

Denke wir sollten hier einfach ein Ansprechpartner für das Forstamt bilden. 
Bisher gibt es niemand an den sich das Amt wenden kann der die meinung der Biker vertritt. Die DIMB hat jedenfalls nicht nur unter den Bikern kein gutes Image.
Die Wanderer haben in Form des Schwarzwaldvereins ein sehr gutes Sprachrohr. Hinzu kommen viele Ortvereine, wie hier in der Kartaus.
In Sachen Lobbyarbeit sind die Wanderer uns also gut voraus 

Der Ansgar (Waldman) hat durch die Borderline einen sehr guten Draht zum dem Forstamt. Dies ist sicher der richtige Weg anzusetzen.

Wir sollten eine art unterschrifenliste machen (kann ja auch Online sein) mit der wir zeigen wieviele Biker sich um die Trails und das miteinander auf diesen auch Gedanken machen.

Es ist auf jeden Fall höchste Zeit gegenüber der offentlichkeit ein gemeinsames Gesicht zu zeigen. Für Wanderer sind wir größtenteils nur Rüpel die sofort wieder verschwunden sind und nie greifbar.

und sorry, irgendwelche 'Notarzt MTBer' vorschläge sind nicht wirklich hilfreich...


----------



## kingofdirt (4. Juni 2008)

ach ja, nur dass es allen klar ist, mit der Aktion ist sicher arbeit verbunden. Wenn wir sagen wir kümmern uns um Trails sollten wir auch mal Hand anlegen und diese wieder auf vordermann bringen.

So wird z.B. der SWR Trail einmal jährlich vom Ortsverein gepflegt, allerdings mit bescheidenem Erfolg. Hier gilt es dabei zu sein!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (4. Juni 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> Wir sollten eine art unterschrifenliste machen (kann ja auch Online sein) mit der wir zeigen wieviele Biker sich um die Trails und das miteinander auf diesen auch Gedanken machen.



Online, und du glaubst das klappt? Hab doch schon vorgeschlagen hochzuzählen (und damit quasi seine Stimme abzugeben), man bewundere den Erfolg ... wünschte es würde klappen

Wir könnten uns auch mal mit Fragebögen an Wanderer-Rastplätzen positionieren, rausfinden was die Wanderer so über uns denken, wie sie uns wahrnehmen und was sie stört.
Bin mir ziemlich sicher das man für so ne Umfrage sogar Unterstützung z.B. vom Schwarzwaldverein bekommen könnte.
Oder gibts schon irgendwo Umfragestatistiken von denen ich nix weis?

Wenn Jeder hier bereit wäre mal an nem sonnigen Wochenende ne halbe Stunde Wanderer zu befragen dann müssten wa locker 3 Rastplätze für Samstag und Sonntag abdecken können und so deutlich über 100 Meinungen bekommen, würde mich auch freiwillig melden um sowas zu organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (4. Juni 2008)

Hi marc,
wenn jeder einen gewissen/gesunden Respekt vor dem Anderen einhält sollte es eigentlich keinen Ärger geben. Die negativen Begegnungen meinerseits beim biken auf Trails kann man sicherlich an einer Hand abzählen (und ich bin auch schon über 20 Jahre auf unter 2m Wegbreite unterwegs). Die Förster und Jäger, mit denen ich bisher über die Problematik biken gesprochen habe, sind auch nicht anderst als die meisten (auch dieser Gattung gehören Biker an). Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.
Die beste Werbung gegen Trailsperrungen heisst für mich "Fair on Trails". Hat bisher gut geklappt, und wird es sicher noch in der Zukunft.
Marc, ist dir auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Akzeptanz auf Trails mit dem (eigenen) Alter steigt . Je älter, desto mehr Respekt hat der Gegenüber. Die Zeit regelt scheinbar doch so manches Problem von selbst.
Und die Tour mit den 21 Bike-Chaoten war jedenfalls


----------



## kona.orange (4. Juni 2008)

Ich war so frei, mal eine unverbindliche mail an den Freiburger Schwawaverein zu schreiben mit der Frage nach einem Stimmungsbild.
Vll. ergibt sich ein Dialog. Werde berichten.


----------



## kingofdirt (4. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns auch mal mit Fragebögen an Wanderer-Rastplätzen positionieren, rausfinden was die Wanderer so über uns denken, wie sie uns wahrnehmen und was sie stört.
> Bin mir ziemlich sicher das man für so ne Umfrage sogar Unterstützung z.B. vom Schwarzwaldverein bekommen könnte.
> Oder gibts schon irgendwo Umfragestatistiken von denen ich nix weis?



gute idee  

und ja mit ner entsprechenden Seite geht das auch gut online


und für nur selbst net sein ist es mittlerweile zu spät, leider.
(Aber nicht aufhören )


----------



## juh (4. Juni 2008)

mein gedankengang nochmal nachvollziehbarer: das absurde ist nicht, dass du persönlich bis dato ohne ernstzunehmende auseinandersetzung mit wanderern, spaziergängern, hundebesitzern und anderen waldnutzern durch dein mountainbikeleben gekommen bist; echte horrorgeschichten mit stock zwischen den speichen dürfte den wenigsten von uns schon selbst passiert sein. 
trotzdem: als argument nach außen isses denkbar ungeeignet.
   denn sogar wenn man persönlich keinerlei probleme hat(te) - das glaubt einem sicher keiner. daher halte ich die aussgage als argument für ungut, völlig unabhängig davon, obs stimmt oder nicht.
   außerdem befürchte ich, dass jeder, der ab und an ernsthaft schnell im wald rad fährt, schon die ein  oder andere brenzlige situation hatte, wo dumme zufälle zuhauf zusammengekommen sind. und grad aus sowas - glaube ich - entwickeln sich beschwerden. ich glaube kaum, dass jemand bewusst stress sucht.
zumal man oft selber wahrscheinlich gar nicht merkt,wie knapp eine situation war. macht mal selber einen spaziergang an einem dieser hotspots- ihr werdet schockiert sein, wie eng es sich anfühlt, wenn jemand 50cm entfernt vorbei fährt, wie schnell einem als fußgänger gutes schritttempo vorkommt usw... 

kleines beispiel dazu: es gibt da einen trail, an dem ein wundervoller kleiner natusprung über einen kreuzenden feldweg ist. bei einer kleinen feierabendrunde fahr ich da öfter einfach so durch. eines tages - weil vorher viel los war- hab ich tatsächlich den weg abgelaufen und geschaut, ob der frei ist. war er, auch auf dem kreuzenden war niemand.als:angetreten, gesprungen, erste kurve: im augenwinkel seh ich, dass da jemand zur seite hechtet. ich glaub, meine entschuldigung konnte die joggerin auch nicht von ihrem adrenalin befreien. da hab ich auch gemerkt, dass es knapp war. ich könnte gut verstehen, wenn die sich daraufhin beschwert hätte...

und edit sagt: 





> und für nur selbst net sein ist es mittlerweile zu spät, leider.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (4. Juni 2008)

Die Probleme im Wald sind übrigens die gleichen wie in der Stadt:
Auf der Hinfahrt von den blöden Radfahrern genervt will der Autofahrer in der Fußgängerzone dann seine Ruhe haben:
Wenns Ärger gab, dann erfahrungsgemäß mit (Sonnntags)- Spaziergängern, weniger mit Wanderern.
Wegsperrungen sind völlig kontraproduktiv, die rechthaberischen unter den Rotsocken werden rücksichtsloser, die Rücksichtslosen unter den Bikern ignorieren jede Sperrung.
Dafür geht ein wesentlicher Öko- Vorteil der Bikerei flöten: Die Autofreie Anfahrt zum Sport.
Zugestehen muß man eine Ausdifferenzierung des Sports durch den technischen Fortschritt: Die Fahrwerke sind leistungsfähiger geworden. das schont im Tourenbetrieb die Wege weil die Blockierneigung abnimmt, erzeugt aber auch eine Bergabfraktion, die eher eigene Wege braucht.
Völlig falsch wäre hingegen der Tausch des Flächendeckenden Wegenetzes gegen wenige Strecken. Das mag den Runterfahrern reichen, die sind aber nicht die Mehrheit.
Die Pöbelei im Amtsblättchen fällt auch in die Kategorie kontraproduktiv: Statt eines der effektivsten Jugendprojekte der Stadt zu loben wird eine der potentiell größten Breitensportgruppen in Freiburg pauschal beleidigt.
Wie in der Straßenverkehrsdebatte ist die Presse bisher Teil des Problems statt Teil der Lösung. Aufklärung, d.h. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tut also Not.
Die 20 Jahre ohne wirklichen Stress unterschreib ich auch, mit den Jahren tut man sich freilich auch immer leichter....
Und ja: Ich pass auf wie ein Hund dass ich niemand in Bedrängnis bringe. Die Position, dass rückichtsvolles Fahren nicht möglich ist, ist unhaltbar. 
Dazu gehört auch, sich Sonntags zur rush hour bei gutem Wetter nicht ausgerechnet auf den 50 von mehrern tausend Kilometern Wegen rumzutreiben wo alle sind.


----------



## kona.orange (4. Juni 2008)

http://www.rainer-prewo.de/nw/data/File/Tourismus/14_1089_D_MTB.pdf

http://www.fa-tourismus.adfc.de/index.htm?/mtbhandrkapmtb.htm

http://www.xfaweb.baden-wuerttemberg.de/fofaweb/berichte/bwi22007/bwi22007.html

Mal auf die Schnelle...


----------



## marc (5. Juni 2008)

Post 15-23 kann ich 100% zustimmen. Denke wir sind alle einer Meinung und auf derseleben Wellenlänge. Wir kriegen das hin. Und @Harry, ja das stimmt mit dem Alter   Man(n) wird ruhiger mit dem Alter,gell  

Ich habe wie gesagt einen Bericht über den Borderline Trail geschrieben der das ganze für Laien positiv beleuchtet und wird in nächster Zeit (hab grünes Licht vom Cheffe Ansgar bekommen) in dem Freiburger Medien erscheinen.

Marc


----------



## marc (5. Juni 2008)

kona.orange schrieb:


> http://www.rainer-prewo.de/nw/data/File/Tourismus/14_1089_D_MTB.pdf
> 
> http://www.fa-tourismus.adfc.de/index.htm?/mtbhandrkapmtb.htm
> 
> ...



Untersuchungen daß der Sport nicht "waldgefährdend" ist gibt es seit den frühen Neunzigern (bis heute). Nur dringt das zu den Leuten selten durch.
Das ist das Hauptproblem. Die Idee von @blaues Kopftuch mit den Fragebögen um mal "abzuschmecken" wie die Lage ist, find ich nicht mal so verkehrt. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Porthos (5. Juni 2008)

Da die Mountainbiker auch in die Jahre kommen und der klassische Wanderer langsam ausstirbt, wird den Wandervereinen langfristig nichts anderes übrig bleiben als sich mit den MTBlern anzufreunden.

Immerhin weichen die Fronten auf. Der Schwarzwaldverein hat am Rad-Westweg mitgewirkt (auch wenn der nicht der Bringer ist) und hat zumindest eine neue Zielgruppe entdeckt.

Die Übernachtungszahlen im Schwarzwald gehen zurück, die Leute bleiben kürzer. Also wird sich der Tourismus schon den zahlenden MTBlern widmen. Ausgeschilderte Routen für Fremde gibt es immer häufiger.

Beim Deutschen Alpenverein gibt es mittlerweile seit 97 sogar MTB-Gruppen!

Wer meckerte, wird natürlich weiter meckern. Die Deutschen reglementieren eben gerne, entweder im Wald oder im normalen Straßenverkehr.


----------



## kingofdirt (5. Juni 2008)

die Problematik ist bei den Stadtnahen Trail ein wenig anderst.
Hier zieht die Tourismus schiene leider nicht so. Freiburg hat noch viel mehr zu bieten und merkt die zahlenden biker nicht wirklich. Die gehen eher nach Kirchzarten oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (5. Juni 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> und sorry, irgendwelche 'Notarzt MTBer' vorschläge sind nicht wirklich hilfreich...



Das war vielleicht "etwas" überspitzt von mir. 
Trotzdem, eben diese "5% der grillresistenten" sind genau die paar Leute am Ende des Sonntags sich auch beschweren und so schwer wiegen, dass daraufhin Wege gesperrt werden. Diese Wanderer wurden doch bestimmt nicht gefährdet oder verletzt, denen passt es einfach nicht ins Bild dass Biker im Wald unterwegs sind. Trotzdem argumentieren die so, dass vom Forstamt eine Weg-Sperrung in Betracht gezogen wird. Also, die auf dem Forstamt haben von vorneherein schon keine gute Meinung über Biker, dass eben diese kleine Beschwerde ausreicht dass das Forstamt wege sperren will.

Dann überlegt doch mal wie schwer es wiegen würde wenn ein oder mehrere Wanderer sich auf dem Forstamt melden und sagen dass Biker ihm, als Wanderer,  aus einer brenzligen/gefährlichen/verlaufenen Situation geholfen haben. 
Wenn sich Wanderer also nicht wegen Nichtigkeiten über Biker beschweren, sondern Wanderer aufs Forstamt gehen um sie zu loben.

@Juh
Und es ging hier nur um Ideen. Ohne auch mal ein paar absurde Ideen gäbs auch kein Fahrrad.


----------



## marc (5. Juni 2008)

Da wir das ganze ja mit Gutem und Ruhigen Gewissen (dank borderline/Ansgar) angehen können bin ich mir sicher dass wir ein stimmiges Ergebnis auf lange Sicht erreichen können. Sind ja auch alles vernünftige Leute im Forum hier.
 Es wird immer wenige geben die grundsätzlich gegen Alles und Alle sind, das ist aber das Leben und unabänderbar.

"Allen Menschen Recht getan ist ein Kunst die niemand kann" (k.a von wem das ist, ist aber so)

Haut rein Jungs (und Mädels) und immer getreu dem Motto der Musketiere  
(wer´s noch kennt)

Schönen Tag!

Marc


----------



## kingofdirt (5. Juni 2008)

die Problematik ist bei den Stadtnahen Trail ein wenig anderst.
Hier zieht die Tourismus schiene leider nicht so. Freiburg hat noch viel mehr zu bieten und merkt die zahlenden biker nicht wirklich. Die gehen eher nach Kirchzarten oder so.


----------



## Porthos (5. Juni 2008)

Ein Problem sind natürlich immer die Ortskundigen, die kennen nämlich die interessanten Trails und lassen sich nicht durch Schilder leiten. Dafür gehen die aber sorgsam mit "ihren" Wegen um und pflegen die auch. Und da ja auch der Wald eine Kulturlandschaft ist, ist es ja gut, wenn sich da welche um die Wege kümmern. Schließlich gibt es viele nette Trails, die von Wanderern nicht mehr benutzt werden und zu wuchern. Da kann man doch froh wein, wenn die jemand freischneidet.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (5. Juni 2008)

Die 2m regelung war ja der Versuch des Schwarzwaldvereins seine Wanderwege für sich zu behalten. Aber frei nach Wilhelm Busch: Erstens sind sie die biker nicht losgeworden, im Gegenteil, sie sind mittlerweile ganz klar in der Mehrheit und zweitens: Genau dieses Wegenetz kann der SWV immer weniger pflegen, entweder wird auf 2m aufgefräst oder gleich auf die nächste Forststrasse verlegt.
Da ist der Hebel für ein Miteinander: Nur wenn beide Nutzergruppen die Wegepflege künftig gemeinsam leisten, gibt es eine Chance ein Wander- und bikerwürdiges Wegenetz im Schwarzwald zu erhalten.
Mal gucken ob diese Erkenntnis eine allgemeine wird bevor der letzte Singletrail verschwunden ist.


----------



## Porthos (5. Juni 2008)

man muß ja auch ehrlich sagen, das die Trails garnicht so die Probleme machen, denn da sind ja meistens weniger Wanderer unterwegs. Die meisten Probleme gibt es doch mit den MTBlern, wenn die auf den Forstautobahnen an Wanderern vorbeiheizen. Auf den schmalen Wegen fährt man doch eher langsamer und grüßt freundlich....


----------



## FaceGrind (5. Juni 2008)

ich denke, über die verbindung ansgar-forstamt lässt sich bestimmt am meisten bewegen (wenn er dazu bereit ist).
es muss aber vor allem deutlich werden, dass echt viele leute dahinter stehen.
die problematik mit den wanderern ist allerdings immer noch gegeben, wenn die trails "legal" bleiben.da gibts nun mal enge kurven, engstellen usw.
möglichkeiten hierzu sind meiner meinung nach z.b...

-die schaffung von ausweichstrecken (siehe z.b. borderline, welche sogar von der öffentlichkeit glänzend dargestellt wird, siehe amtsblatt irgendwann letzte woche..)

-wenn sperrung, dann nur in stoßzeiten, z.b. an wochenenden oder feiertagen (nicht die beste lösung, aber immer noch besser als nix)

aber am allerwichtigsten erstmal, wie bereits erwähnt..geschlossen als interessengemeinschaft auftreten (treffen, stammtisch o.ä.?) und zeigen, dass wir auch durchaus bereit sind, uns um die sache zu kümmern.
bestimmt kann man noch einige unterstützung von firmen und geschäften bekommen, die im bike-business in freiburg tätig sind. davon gibts ja weiß gott einige.vielleicht wird dann auch ein wirtschaftlicher faktor erkennbar.


----------



## marc (5. Juni 2008)

FaceGrind schrieb:


> (siehe z.b. borderline, welche sogar von der öffentlichkeit glänzend dargestellt wird, siehe amtsblatt irgendwann letzte woche..)



Hast da zufällig nen Scan? würd ich gern mal lesen  

Danke. Marc


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (6. Juni 2008)

@ FaceGrind: Wenn man nun einen Kneipen-Wirt kennen würde der begeisterter MTB'ler is, dann hätte man potentiell schon ne Räumlichkeit in der ein Stammtischtreffen stattfinden könnte.

Und als Notlösung würde ich sogar n Sonntagsfahrverbot auf stark frequentierten Wanderwegen akzeptieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (6. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> @ FaceGrind: Wenn man nun einen Kneipen-Wirt kennen würde der begeisterter MTB'ler is, dann hätte man potentiell schon ne Räumlichkeit in der ein Stammtischtreffen stattfinden könnte.



Hab isch, kenn isch... Ex DH´ler und nun Freerider (eben wegen Gasthaus).
Is nur n bissi blöd für die Freiburger. Aber das Essen ist (Preis-Leistung) Top!!!   

Gasthaus Holzfällerstube
79254 Oberried-St. Wilhelm

Marc

(nur bitte keine verrauchte, ja das gibts noch, Studikneipe )


----------



## waldman (6. Juni 2008)

cum tempore würd auch wieder gehen. und liegt ziemlich zentral in freiburg.

@marc: ist zwar ne studentenkneipe aber nicht verraucht. du musst auch gar keine angst haben vor den studenten. meistens sind die ganz lieb, die tun dir sicher nix wenn sie darum bittest


----------



## marc (6. Juni 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> cum tempore würd auch wieder gehen. und liegt ziemlich zentral in freiburg.
> 
> @marc: ist zwar ne studentenkneipe aber nicht verraucht. du musst auch gar keine angst haben vor den studenten. meistens sind die ganz lieb, die tun dir sicher nix wenn sie darum bittest



Da waren wir doch wo die Wirte nichts von nem Rauchverbot wussten.   Und sei ehrlich: die Bombenleger  die dann noch drin waren ham schon sher skurril ausgeschaut   (abgesehen davon dass die unsere Nudeln gegessen haben)  

Bin ich vielleicht zu alt dafür.   Machen wir ne Konferenzleitung zum Colombi, dann können die "Älteren" dort chillen


----------



## Toni Dark (6. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal überlegt evtl. ne Zählung vorzunehmen?

An einem normalen Abend sind ja auf dem Kybfelsen 20 mtber und 2 Wanderer auf em Gipfel. Auf den anderen Bergen wird das Verhältnis nicht anders sein. Wenn man das belegen kann, hat man doch schon ein gewichtiges Argument! Immerhin sind die Radler die größte Nutzergruppe da draußen und viele von den Wegen da draußen hat auch garantiert nicht der Schwarzwaldverein angelegt. Das einzige Problem der Radler ist das schlecht Image und die besseren Connections die die Wanderer einfach über die Jahrzehnte entwickelt haben.

Evtl. wäre es wirklich am besten, ein paar Leute mal direkt zum Forstamt hinzuschicken und dort ne konstruktive Diskussion zu führen. Ich denke da vorallem an Ansgar, Arne, Gero o.ä.. Ich würd auch mitkommen, gestaltet sich aber wohl etwas schwierig, da ich ja nicht mehr in Freiburg wohne. Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich auch, ob sich die Rennteams (Cube Rothaus, Merida) die ja alle gerne in Freiburg auf den Trails trainieren nicht auch zu einer Mitarbeit bewegen ließen? Zusammen mit einer Unterschriftenliste (digital reicht da soviel ich weiss nicht, das muss handschriftlich vorliegen!!) hätte die Anfrage dann doch schon ein anderes Gewicht.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (6. Juni 2008)

die zählung der biker könnt man mit der "befragung" der wanderer grad hand in hand gehen lassen, und bei der gelegenheit könnt man die biker au um ne unterschrift bitten

groß und rechtschreibung is grad leider "out of stock"


----------



## quasibinaer (6. Juni 2008)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal überlegt evtl. ne Zählung vorzunehmen?
> 
> An einem normalen Abend sind ja auf dem Kybfelsen 20 mtber und 2 Wanderer auf em Gipfel. Auf den anderen Bergen wird das Verhältnis nicht anders sein. Wenn man das belegen kann, hat man doch schon ein gewichtiges Argument! Immerhin sind die Radler die größte Nutzergruppe da draußen und viele von den Wegen da draußen hat auch garantiert nicht der Schwarzwaldverein angelegt. Das einzige Problem der Radler ist das schlecht Image und die besseren Connections die die Wanderer einfach über die Jahrzehnte entwickelt haben.
> 
> Evtl. wäre es wirklich am besten, ein paar Leute mal direkt zum Forstamt hinzuschicken und dort ne konstruktive Diskussion zu führen. Ich denke da vorallem an Ansgar, Arne, Gero o.ä.. Ich würd auch mitkommen, gestaltet sich aber wohl etwas schwierig, da ich ja nicht mehr in Freiburg wohne. Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich auch, ob sich die Rennteams (Cube Rothaus, Merida) die ja alle gerne in Freiburg auf den Trails trainieren nicht auch zu einer Mitarbeit bewegen ließen? Zusammen mit einer Unterschriftenliste (digital reicht da soviel ich weiss nicht, das muss handschriftlich vorliegen!!) hätte die Anfrage dann doch schon ein anderes Gewicht.



Von Merida wohnen nur 2 in Freiburg, von Rothaus sinds soweit ich weiss 4-5. Dazu kommen noch 2-3 andere von einzelnen Teams wie Lexware und Haibike. Sicherlich sind das für den Sport recht wichtige Leute, aber für das Forstamt dürfte das wurscht sein. Radler ist Radler. Noch dazu weiss ich garnicht, ob die da überhaupt trainieren.
Vielleicht einfach mal ne Mail an Rothaus-Cube raushauen und nachfragen. Aber mit viel Erfolg würde ich da nicht rechnen, leider. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (7. Juni 2008)

ich kenn da jemand der im rothaus cube team dabei ist. der werd ich mal ne mail schreiben.

Die idee mit der befragung finde ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## lengaijogi (9. Juni 2008)

hat eigentlich jemand ne ahnung, wie ein verstoß geahndet werden soll?


----------



## kailer (9. Juni 2008)

lengaijogi schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand ne ahnung, wie ein verstoß geahndet werden soll?



Gute Frage. Wahrscheinlich genauso, wie ein Verstoss gegen die Zweimeterregel. Hier wie dort gibt es zahlreiche juristische und praktische Probleme, deshalb sehe ich die ganze Diskussion recht gelassen. 

@marc
hier das Amtsblatt Archiv. Gemeint ist die Ausgabe vom 24. Mai, Thema "Forstamt bremst Fahrrad-Wüstlinge aus"
http://www.freiburg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1173300/index.html

Meiner Meinung nach klingt das nach Populismus / Ruhigstellung von Wahlvieh.
Die entscheidende Passage in dem insgesamt recht ausgewogenen Artikel (die borderline wird sogar wohlwollend erwähnt), kommt nach der Auflistung der DIMB-Regeln, die Kommafehler hab ich dringelassen  




> Um diese Regeln scheren sich manche Biker leider überhaupt nicht und es gibt immer wieder unliebsame Begegnungen mit Wanderern, wie zahlreiche Beschwerden zeigen.
> Das Forstamt appelliert deshalb an die Biker, die schmalen, innenstadtnahen Fußwege zu meiden. Insbesondere die Fitness-Parcours, der schmale Fußweg parallel zur Waldfahrstraße Hirzberg-St.Ottilien, die Aufgänge zum Schlossberg mit dem Mezschen Garten sowie die schmalen Kammwege im Bereich Rosskopf und Kybfelsen sind den Wanderern und Laufsportlern vorbehalten.
> Für rasante Downhillfahrten sind diese Strecken wegen der vielen Wanderer viel zu gefährlich. Sollte die Situation sich hier nicht ändern, muss über die Sperrung einzelner Streckenabschnitte nachgedacht werden, so Burgbacher. Die bisherige liberale Handhabung dürfe nicht überstrapaziert werden.




Ich möchte den fröhlichen Aktionismus hier ja nicht untergraben, aber falls das alles ist, mache ich mir keine Sorgen. 

Gruß
kailer

P.S: Für ein Grillfest bin ich aber immer zu haben!!!


----------



## lengaijogi (10. Juni 2008)

Sodele,

hab mich mal schlau gemacht, was verstöße gegen die in BaWü geltende 2m-Regel anbelangt. Ich möchte mich beim ForumUser Carmin bedanken, der die Frage klären konnte!!! Hier seine Antwort:

AW: verstöße gegen 2m regelung
Hi Jogi,

die Rechtsgrundlage ist ja bekanntlich der §37 Abs 3 des LWaldG in Verbindung mit §83 (2) Punkt 1. Dort ist die Höhe des Bußgeldes aber nur nach oben begrenzt (2500 Euro, aber für alle denkbaren Ordnungswidrigkeiten inkl. Feuerlegen). Eine andere Quelle kenne ich nicht. Mir sind nur vereinzelte Fälle bekannt, in denen tatsächlich mal ein Bußgeld erhoben wurde, und das lag bei ca. 20 Euro.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, für Singletracknutzung mal löhnen zu müssen, ist mE eher gering. Da muss Dich ja auch erstmal jemand antreffen, der kontrolliert, und er muss Dich auf frischer Tat ertappen. Wenn Dich einsichtig zeigst, bleibts möglicherweise auch bei einer mündlichen Verwarnung. Auf alle Fälle solltest Dir aber den Ausweis der Amtsperson zeigen lassen und Namen und Dienststelle notieren.

Gegen den Bescheid kannst natürlich auch Einspruch einlegen. Wenn die Wegesbreite sowieso nicht ganz eindeutig ist, würde ich das auch tun -- nicht aus Pedanterie, sondern, weil nirgends geschrieben steht, wie die Wegesbreite zu messen ist. Könnte alles sein von der Breite sichtbarer Erde bis zur lichten Weite von Baum zu Baum. Kriterien für autoritative Maßnahmen müssen aber klar festliegen und für jedermann nachvollziehbar sein. Abseits aller sachlichen Einwände könnte dies ein Argument werden, warum ein Gericht die 2-m-Regel für unzulässig erklärt. -- Trotzdem halte ich den politischen Weg für weitaus erfolgversprechender.

Treibt Dich die Frage nur persönlich um? Oder willst was organisieren? Und wie kommst eigentlich drauf, grade mich zu fragen? 

Viele Grüße
Axel

Zitat:
Zitat von lengaijogi
hey,

in freiburg bekamen wir vom forstamt die ankündigung, dass die lockere haltung gegenüber bikern, die auf single trails unterwegs sind, wegfallen soll. es gab mehrere beschwerden von wanderern. 
kannst du mir sagen, wie verstöße gegen die 2m-regelung in baden-würrtemberg geahndet werden?

jogi


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Juni 2008)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Da ist der Hebel für ein Miteinander: Nur wenn beide Nutzergruppen die Wegepflege künftig gemeinsam leisten



das ist ein sehr gutes Argument. Wie, aber willst Du das bewerkstelligen/Organisieren?
Meistens ist es so, dass wenn es um "Arbeit" geht, die Leute ganz schnell weg sind.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (10. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem wech kenn ich eher aus dem Betrieb 
Organisieren:
Schritt 2:  Die Interessenverbände müßten miteinander reden um ihre Arbeit abzustimmen.
Schritt 3: Was bei der Borderline mit minimalem Administrativem Aufwand (im Verhältnis zum Erfolg wohlgemerkt) geklappt hat müßte auch auf breiterer Basis funktionieren - wenn sich jemand zuständig und verantwortlich fühlt. Damit wären wir bei Schritt 1: Interessenverband gründen oder passenden finden.

Das hat mich übrigens an dem Amtsblattartikel genervt: Drei Spalten Hetze mit Merkbefreiung und drei Sätze zum sonst so hochgelobten Bürgerschaftlichen Engagement, hier mal die Variante kollektives buddeln.


----------



## kingofdirt (27. Juni 2008)

so nachdems hier wieder ruhig geworden ist mal ein paar zwischeninfos,

der Förster vom Kybfelsen ist wohl ein sehr netter und fährt auch selbst sehr gerne MTB. Ist ja schon mal eine gute Basis.

Die Forstkommision ist wohl diese Tage am beraten was jetzt mit den wegsperrungen passieren wird.

Aus gut informierter Quelle hab ich noch erfahren dass der Schwarzwaldverein deutlich mehr zukunftshoffnungen in Nodic Walking hat wie in MTB was die Mitglieder angeht. Daher ist das auch stärker fördenswert. naja...

ein schönes woende wünsche ich allen! und seit schon brav zum fussvolk!


----------



## cube_bcr_twilit (29. Juni 2008)

Ich kenn einer der Vorsitzenden vom Schwarzwald-Verein, ist n relativ guter Freund der Familie. Ich könnte mir ihm mal darüber n bisschen reden!


----------



## henk66 (2. Juli 2008)

vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, wenn alle die interesse haben etwas verändern zu wollen, in den schwarzwaldverein eintreten. 
eventuell kann man dann deren lobbyarbeit mal zum positiven wenden!


----------



## Sundig Radler (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle Beteiligten,
das Thema intressiert mich und möchte daher auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Auch ich bin der Meinung das man die Sache eher erstmal gelassen sehen sollte. Die bis jetzt betroffenen Strecken kann man sicher verschmertzen. Wir fahren ja alle schon seit anbeginn der MTB Ära "illegal" durch den Wald, oder nicht ?
Das allerdings eine allgemeine "Mobilmachung" gegen die MTBiker auf Trails anlaufen soll finde ich eher bedenklich. Eine "grüne" Stadt wie Freiburg sollte da schon ein paar bessere Lösungen parat haben. Einige gute Vorschläge sind ja hier schon genannt worden. Das Forstamt wird letztendlich auch nur in seinem Ermessungsspielraum handeln können. Solange die dusslige 2m Regelung gilt werden sich die Ämter immer auf diese berufen können (und auch müssen !).
Ich denke um was zu bewirken muss man klotzen und nicht kleckern.
Ich könnte mir ne Demo vorstellen bei der einige "hundert" MTBiker als "Radcorso" durch die Stadt fährt und zum Schluss beim Forstamt (oder sonst einer zuständigen Stelle) landet und ne schöne lange Unterschriftenliste übergibt.
Ich glaube das hätte eher ne nachhaltigere Wirkung als ein gemeinsames grillen mit dem Schwarzwaldverein.
Wir sollten eher als gleichberechtigte Waldnutzer auftreten und eher fordern  als "bitten". Die MTB Bewegung dürfte doch inzwischen eine entsprechende Größe erreicht haben um etwas selbstbewusster auftreten zu können.
Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (7. Juli 2008)

die Idee selbst finde ich gut. Denke das Problem liegt darin dass die "Verantwortlichen" sich uneinig sind wie die MTB´ler einzustufen sind.
Im Kirchzartener Raum ist das kein Thema weil eine entsprechende Lobby dahinter steht. In Freiburg selbst scheint der Tourismus noch so gut zu laufen dass man die Biker nicht als ernste Zielgruppe nimmt.
Hier am Gardasee (grad im Bike Urlaub) meinten die Stadtoberhäupter ja auch mal die Wege sperren zu müssen. Haben aber dann schnell erkannt dass Surfer und Wanderer zusammen doch nicht so den Mammon ins Land bringen wie die kontinuierlichen Biker   ergo wurde das Verbot (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wegen der Natur) wieder aufgehoben.
In Freiburg muss die Übernachtungszahl erstmal so tief sinken dass gewisse Leute erkennen dass man eine Schauinslandbahn und die Feldberglifte auch "anders" nutzen kann. Freiburg ist "noch" zu grün für Biker, um das mal als Schlusswort zu nehmen.
Gute Nacht!

Marc
(dieser Post spiegelt meine persönliche Meinung wieder)


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (7. Juli 2008)

Demo is natürlich auch überlegenswert. Gibt es genug betroffene Biker? Hoffentlich. Treten wir hinreichend geschlossen auf? Eher nein.

Wahlen in Deutschland werden zu einem nicht zu unterschätzenden Teil durch die Stimmen von Senioren entschieden und die wählen die Leute die die Gesetze machen. 

Der Schwarzwaldverein hat in etwa 90.000 Mitglieder, und wir? Wir sind kein Verein haben also keine Mitglieder in deren Namen wir ohne deren Zutun uns für etwas einsetzen dürfen, d.h. wenn wir etwas erreichen wollen zählen am ende nur die Unterschriften die wir tatsächlich gesammelt haben, oder bei einer Demonstration die < 100 Biker die in der Innenstadt belächelt werden.

Uns fehlt m.E. das organisatorische Rückgrad eines Vereins.

Davon abgesehen fehlen uns m.E. einflussreiche Persönlichkeiten wie Politiker AD, oder hat unser nicht existenter Verein einen hochrangigen Schirmherren?

Wurde schonmal drüber nachgedacht den Weg über die Presse zu suchen? Wenn irgendwie die hiesigen Zustände als Missstände angeprangert werden würden? Im Sinne von "nicht-Gleichberechtigung der Mountainbiker"

Abschließend: Alles ist besser als nichts tun, denn wer nichts tut hat schon verloren.

P.S.: Sind schon Strecken gesperrt? Welche?
P.P.S.S.: Was ich von mir geb is persönlich geprägter Senf.


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (8. Juli 2008)

Sundig Radler schrieb:


> Ich denke um was zu bewirken muss man klotzen und nicht kleckern.
> Ich könnte mir ne Demo vorstellen bei der einige "hundert" MTBiker als "Radcorso" durch die Stadt fährt und zum Schluss beim Forstamt (oder sonst einer zuständigen Stelle) landet und ne schöne lange Unterschriftenliste übergibt.
> 
> Wir sollten eher als gleichberechtigte Waldnutzer auftreten und eher fordern  als "bitten". Die MTB Bewegung dürfte doch inzwischen eine entsprechende Größe erreicht haben um etwas selbstbewusster auftreten zu können.
> Was meint ihr dazu ?



auf jeden fall! ABER es kümmert sich keiner drum UND die Biker lassen sich nur extrem ungern organisieren!
Auch wenn es extrem viele in Freiburg gibt kommen die nicht alle zu ner Demo, zu uncool oder was auch immer. 
Geht wohl gegen den Freiheitsgedanken des Bikens


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich habe mich noch nie an Wegesperrungen beim biken gehalten und ich werde es auch zukünftig nicht akzeptieren. Jeder hat das Recht auf sein privates Eigentum aber wer daraus ableitet Wälder, Wiesen oder sonstige Gebiete zu sperren, mag vielleicht von Menschen gemachten Gesetzen gedeckt werden, aber nicht von zeitlosen Gesetzen der Natur.
Wir hören von Kindern, die sich kaum noch mit ihren Füßen auf unebenen Flächen bewegen können, zu Fett sind, um überhaupt die Vielfalt und den wunderbaren Reiz einer tollen Landschaft jemals persönlich zu erleben. 
Und gleichzeitig werden sport- und/oder naturverbundene Menschen, nur weil sie auf einem bike sitzen, daran gehindert ihr Leben mit ihren persönlich gewählten Weg durch die Natur zu bereichern? 
Ich fahre Bike wo es mir gefällt und das mache ich schon über 40 Jahre so.
Einzig die Rücksicht auf die Natur und andere Naturbesucher ist mein Eingeständnis an ein gutes Miteinander, wobei ich jüngere Wandergruppen, die trotz mehrmaligem Bitten, (das sie auch mitbekommen haben) weiter breit auf dem Weg maschieren und mir kein Platz machen wollen auch schon mal mit viel Gas und absichtlichen starken Körperkontakt "belehre" ihren Egoismus etwas zu zügeln.

Aber sollten die Wegesperrungen kommen (oder schon vorhanden sein) dann werde ich vermutlich in Zukunft auch die weiß-grünen (jetzt teilweise blau-weißen) "Finanzministervollstrecker" auf abgesperrten Forstwegen erleben, wie sie mich mit ihre Kelle vom Radl hauen, damit ich gehorsam erkenne, wer die Macht in seinen Händen hält.

Liebe Leute, Schönwetterrede haben diese Welt noch nie verändert. Ein bischen mehr Hamburger Hafenstraße, Bauernmentalität, französische Streikkultur oder auch nur etwas modernisierter 68-er Kult würde Wegesperrungen verhindern. 

Liebe Besserwisser in Politik, Verwaltung und Ämtern, bedenkt doch, die MTB-ler von heute, sind die "dreibeinigen Waldbesucher" von morgen. Wer heute aus dem Wald ausgegrenzt wird, kommt zukünftig vermutlich nicht zurück. 
Und wer wählt Euch dann überhaupt noch? Ich kenne schon heute in meinem Umfeld nicht mehr viele Wähler der aktuellen Parteien.


----------



## juh (8. Juli 2008)

Rammstein schrieb:


> ...



grandios argumentiert!
und insbesondere den hier 





			
				Rammbock schrieb:
			
		

> ...wobei ich jüngere Wandergruppen, die trotz mehrmaligem Bitten, (das sie auch mitbekommen haben) weiter breit auf dem Weg maschieren und mir kein Platz machen wollen auch schon mal mit viel Gas und absichtlichen starken Körperkontakt "belehre" ihren Egoismus etwas zu zügeln.


 finde ich wirklich toll; 
aaalso: solltest du das tatsächlich ernst meinen, dann bist du ein echter denkminderleister.
aber das drängeln und belehren dient ja einem guten zwecke, schließlich isses ja ein 





> bischen mehr Hamburger Hafenstraße, Bauernmentalität, französische Streikkultur oder auch nur etwas modernisierter 68-er Kult


. Und nur damit kann man bekanntermaßen die welt verändern. so samthandschuhe und zurückstecken, sich freundlich und angepasst zu verhalten nützen in dieser welt voll von raubtierkapitalismus ja nichts mehr. geht ja nur noch mit ellenbogen heutzutage.
wenns ironisch gemeint sein sollte, muss ich dir gratulieren: ich glaubs dir nämlich.
genau solch heldenhafte aktionen sorgen doch für den blendenden ruf, den der gemeine bergzweiradler unter anderen waldnutzern genießt. solche scheiß-aktionen fallen auch auf andere zurück; bei jemandem, der von dir "belehrt" wurde, kann ich sogar nachvollziehen, wenn der mir nen stock in die speichen steckt...


----------



## waldman (8. Juli 2008)

so wie ich gelesen habe kommt rammstein aus bayern. 
hoffentlich hat er nicht allzu viel urlaub welchen er in freiburg verbringen koennte.


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

juh schrieb:


> grandios argumentiert!
> und insbesondere den hier  finde ich wirklich toll;
> aaalso: solltest du das tatsächlich ernst meinen, dann bist du ein echter denkminderleister.
> aber das drängeln und belehren dient ja einem guten zwecke, schließlich isses ja ein . Und nur damit kann man bekanntermaßen die welt verändern. so samthandschuhe und zurückstecken, sich freundlich und angepasst zu verhalten nützen in dieser welt voll von raubtierkapitalismus ja nichts mehr. geht ja nur noch mit ellenbogen heutzutage.
> ...



Sehr schön....Zur Ironi schweig ich mal besser.
Die Samthandschuhe habe ich schon mit Mitte dreizig abgelegt, nachdem ich erkannt habe, dass der Atommüll von den Lederhandschuhen und Wasserwerfern unter die Erde gebracht wird und mir die tröstenden Wort an unsere Kinder nicht mehr über die Lippen kommen wollten, dass es doch überhaupt nicht so schlimm sei das zukünftig alles ein wenig strahlt und die Verantwortlichen doch schon wissen, was Sie tun. Wers glaubt.... Die heutigen Umgangsformen mit Verantwortlichen habe ich mir u.a. von Greenpeace abgeschaut... ist anketten an Bahngleisen oder das Selbstmordähnliche Kreuzen vor fahrenden Tankschiffen eine Art Meeting zum Thema, wie können wir gesund und nett miteinander reden und Probleme lösen??. Wohl kaum, aber der Weg ist solange richtig, wie keine Menschen vorsätzlich verletzt oder gar getötet werden, ...das Unterscheidet meine Vorstellung von Widerstand, gegenüber der staatlichen Vorstellung von Gewalt, die auch billigend den Tod von Menschen einplant (was ein Herr Schäuble ja sehr deutlich mit seinem Verkehrsfliegerabschuß geplant hat). Staat und Behörden können nur Fraktionieren, aber was erwarte ich denn von jenen? Sie leben ja nur in einer Fraktionszwangswelt.
Und um auf die Wegesperrungen zurück zu kommen, es ist ein Megaschwachsinn Wanderer von MTB-lern zu trennen. Ich bin immer bestens mit allen zurechtgekommen. Und der Wald ist und bleibt Allgemeingut, wenn es um das "Betretungsrecht" geht.
Wer das in Frage stellt ist ein Brandstifter. 
Alle Angesprochenen sollten sich mal von dem heute so gängigen "ICH, ICH" lösen und sich wieder auf ein WIR besinnen. 
Noch einmal, ich akzeptiere keine Wegesperrungen in Wald und Flur, ausser zum Schutze der Natur und dann auch nur wenn gleichzeitig Fußgänger ausgeschlossen werden.
Und zum Thema friedliche MTB-Fahrer habe ich aber eine gespaltene Meinung: Wer mit 50 oder mehr km/h einen Wald oder Schotterweg herabfährt, übt doch ohne Zweifel eine Form der Gewalt gegen sich selbst aus....schon mal erlebt oder drüber nachgedacht wie gewaltig ein Körpereinschlag bei dem Tempo sein könnte?
Ich kenne diese Form der Selbstgewalt leider schon, was meine Freude am Biken glücklicherweise nicht gemindert hat. 
Aber so blendet halt jeder auf seine Art Teile der Realität aus.
Jeder soll halt tun, was er mag, aber er sollte wenigsten die Übersicht über das was er macht behalten. 
Servus
Rammstein


----------



## kingofdirt (8. Juli 2008)

ja, ne ist klar!


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> so wie ich gelesen habe kommt rammstein aus bayern.
> hoffentlich hat er nicht allzu viel urlaub welchen er in freiburg verbringen koennte.



Freiburg ist ein sehr schönes Städtchen. Immer eine Reise wert.
Z.B in diesem Herbst bin ich dort. Durchfahre auch im Spätsommer den Schwarzwald vom Norden her bis zur Landesgrenze Schweiz. Ich freue mich schon.
Rammstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht hast Du ja ein paar Streckentipps


----------



## FaceGrind (8. Juli 2008)

cool, wir sperren dann ab und hängen schilder auf.wenn du dann nochmal das genaue datum durchgeben könntest?


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Klar,
und Ihr könnt schon einmal die kommenden Streckensperrungen testen und in die Samthandschuhe klatschen!


----------



## Rammstein (8. Juli 2008)

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

jetzt mal ganz sachlich! Die Art und Weise, wie einige auf meine, ohne Zweifel provozierenden Worte reagieren, zeigt mir die sehr angespannte Lage bei einigen Bikern.
Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und alle Beiträge zu diesem Thema gelesen und ich maße mir nicht an, die Beträge zu kommentieren. Jeder hat seine Lebensgeschichte und seine Sicht der Dinge.
Doch ich gebe zu bedenken, keine Möglichkeit auszuschließen die eigenen Interessen zu verfolgen (ausser körperliche Gewalt).
Ja, ich bin heur in der glücklichen Lage nur positive Bikeerfahrung zu sammeln. Sowohl in meinem früheren Wohnort in Lippe, wie jetzt in Bayern habe ich in den letzten Jahren noch keine nennenwerten Konflikte erlebt. Wenn ich heute die Isarwälder Richtung Alpen durchstreife, wirken eigentlich alle Begegnungen recht entspannt und Rücksichtvoll. Das gleiche kann ich vom Teutoburgerwald berichten, wobei dort eine sehr geringe Bikerdichte vorliegt. 
Mag sein, dass mir die Leute seriöser begegnen, weil ich auf die 50 zugehe. Vielleicht spielt es auch keine Rolle.
Früher war das allerdings deutlich schwieriger sich unangegriffen mit dem Bike in den Wäldern und Bergen zu bewegen. Anfang der 80 Jahre war ich fast alleine als Biker in den Schweizer Bergen unterwegs und die Begegnungen mit Wanderen war oft von großer Agressivität, ausgehend von den Fußgängern geprägt. Erst als ich mich ebenbürtig verhalten habe entwickelte sich letztlich doch ein interessanter Kontakt.
Ohne Zweifel ist der MTBler heute eine Art natürliches Feindbild für einige Wanderer, wobei es meistens die älteren Herren sind die sich falsch verhalten und sogar teilweise von Ihren eigenen Frau maßgerelt werden sich uns gegenüber nicht so aufzuregen (Ich habe es selbst erlebt). Ich denke es spielt bei dieser Gruppe vielleicht oft der Neid auf die körperlich noch fiten Sportler eine große Rolle.
Dennoch halte ich eine falsche Bescheidenheit und Rücksichtsnahme für das falsche Zeichen. Ich bin dankbar dafür und Stolz auf meinen MTB-Sport. Und das darf auch ganz bescheiden gezeigt werden.

In Bielefeld haben Anwohner vom Bundesligafußballstadion vor Gericht verloren als es um die Lärmgrenzen bei Fußballspielen ging. Und Sabine Spitz wird EM-Meisterin im eigenen Land und die ARD erwähnt es kaum.
Ihr seht, es ist immer nur eine Frage der Lobby, wie stark man seine Intressen durchsetzt und öffentlich macht.

Und nur so kann man aus meiner Sicht das Thema Wegesperrungen angehen. Jeder der seinen Sport liebt, sollt auch ruhig in die Wandervereine eintreten und wie ein Virus im Körper dort seine Interessen inerhalb dieser alten Lobbyverbände bearbeiten. Die Alpen und auch das Sauerland mußten aus der Schneenot eine Tugend machen und den Biker in Ihr "Geld"-Herz schließen. Da bin ich ganz realistisch. Ich habe recht nahe am Sauerland gelebt, dort ist fast alles auf den Biker ausgerichtet worden. Und wenn jemand, so wie ich, dieses Jahr in S. Wendel bei der EM war, dann wird er ja bemerkt haben, das der Bürgermeister höchst persönlich für die Streckesicherheit sorgt, und wenn es dem Wohle des Geldsäckl dient, dann werden die Anwohner vorübergehend aus ihren eigenen Garagen ausgeschlossen,weil die Rennstrecke den Bikern gehört. Ihr seht, es geht doch. 
Der südwestliche Teil Deutschlands hat ein Problem mit Bikern, nicht ganz Deutschland. Warum mußte die Etappe der Craft Bike Trans Germany denn verlegt werden?? Genau, Behörden aus dem Südwesten haben sich gegen Tausende von MTBler gewandt und sich mit Straßensperrungen schwer getan. Bad Seiffen hat sich gefreut und ich war dabei in der Stadt. Dort ist jeder Sportler sehr herzlich wilkommen, auch und gerade MTB-Fahrer. Eine wunderschöne Gegend im Erzgebirge. 
Also vielleicht ist der Weg in die Lobbygruppen oder die Gründung eigener Verbände mittelfristig der richtige Weg. Nicht verstecken und nur reden, sondern sich für sein Hobby einsetzen, dass ist meine Botschaft.
Obwohl ich auch kein Vereinsmensch bin, so werde ich auch selbst noch in diesem Sommer in den Alpenverein eintreten.
Viel Glück und Erfolg bei Euren "Arbeit".

Herzlichst
Rammstein


----------



## waldman (8. Juli 2008)

einerseits das:


Rammstein schrieb:


> Einzig die Rücksicht auf die Natur und andere Naturbesucher ist mein Eingeständnis an ein gutes Miteinander, wobei ich jüngere Wandergruppen, die trotz mehrmaligem Bitten, (das sie auch mitbekommen haben) weiter breit auf dem Weg maschieren und mir kein Platz machen wollen auch schon mal mit viel Gas und absichtlichen starken Körperkontakt "belehre" ihren Egoismus etwas zu zügeln.



andererseits:


			
				Rammstein schrieb:
			
		

> ... in der glücklichen Lage nur positive Bikeerfahrung zu sammeln. Sowohl in meinem früheren Wohnort in Lippe, wie jetzt in Bayern habe ich in den letzten Jahren noch keine nennenwerten Konflikte erlebt. Wenn ich heute die Isarwälder Richtung Alpen durchstreife, wirken eigentlich alle Begegnungen recht entspannt und Rücksichtvoll.



  
ich lach mich tot

zum rest sag ich lieber nix. 
Aber mein Beileid hast du !

wenn mein kopf vom schütteln runter fliegen könnte wäre er schon längst im Keller

Gruß nach Bayern
Ansgar


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> einerseits das:
> 
> 
> andererseits:
> ...




Ich fühl mich wie ein Landwirt, der jetzt ernten kann, jupi. 
Gehemmte Agressionen haben ihr Ventil gefunden. Laß sie ruhig auf diese Art weiter raus, es ist gesünder als man denkt. Die Entscheidung, ob ich mich von Dir verletzen lasse, liegt trotzdem bei mir. Und da sei unbesorgt!
"Immer wenn wir das Problem`dort draußen` vermuten, ist das eigentliche Problem dieser Gedanke" _Stephen R.Covey u.a.*. *_Sinniger Satz, wenn man ihn begreift.
Hinab in den Keller, den lachenden Schüttler suchen.
Viel Spaß dabei.

Gruß 
Rammstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (9. Juli 2008)

so, rammstein ist auf der ignore-liste und der fred wieder lesbar. als teilzeit-freiburg trailradler kann ich nur sagen, dass ich hier überall DEUTLICH mehr biker auf den strecken (wanderwegen, nicht schotter) antreffe als wanderer. und das selbst auf top-frequentierten routen und zu top-zeiten (sonntag nachmittag zb). dabei die meisten biker eher friedliche cc-ler als walkermordende dh-ler.

wenn ihr freiburger also eine interessenGEMEINSCHAFT aufmachen würdet, mit unterschriftensammlung in allen bikeshops und online, damit auch die biketouris sich einbringen können, - und in den schwarzwaldverein eintreten würdet (am besten mit eigener biker-sektion), da MUSS doch was gehen.

dann solltet ihr bei dem von mir erlebten biker/wanderer-verhältnis alle trails zu radwegen erklären können, von denen einige wandererduldung erhalten. und wenn die nicht rechtzeitig platz machen, dann gibts halt sperrungen (für die wanderer). <- halbironie


----------



## marc (9. Juli 2008)

Da ich neutral sein muss bitte ich Euch die Sache nicht so aggressiv anzugehen. Jeder darf seine Meinung, sofern Sie niemanden persönlich verletzt, äussern.
Danke.
Euer Mod.


----------



## waldman (9. Juli 2008)

danke u&d. die sache mit der ignorliste hatte ich ganz vergessen. 
könnte man rammstein nich global auf ne ignorliste setzen ?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juli 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Da ich neutral sein muss bitte ich Euch die Sache nicht so aggressiv anzugehen. Jeder darf seine Meinung, sofern Sie niemanden persönlich verletzt, äussern.
> Danke.
> Euer Mod.



Ich dachte Du bist im Urlaub?!  Auch ein Moderator muss doch mal abschalten...

MfG und weiterhin viel Spass


----------



## marc (9. Juli 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du bist im Urlaub?!  Auch ein Moderator muss doch mal abschalten...
> 
> MfG und weiterhin viel Spass



Kann Euch Bande ja nicht alleine lassen. Sieht man ja 
Mein geheimes Funknetzwerk am Altissimo hat immer ein Auge auf die Freiburger.

PS: A$§%& wenig Freerider hier 

Marc


----------



## Rammstein (9. Juli 2008)

Up&Down schrieb:


> so, rammstein ist auf der ignore-liste und der fred wieder lesbar. als teilzeit-freiburg trailradler kann ich nur sagen, dass ich hier überall DEUTLICH mehr biker auf den strecken (wanderwegen, nicht schotter) antreffe als wanderer. und das selbst auf top-frequentierten routen und zu top-zeiten (sonntag nachmittag zb). dabei die meisten biker eher friedliche cc-ler als walkermordende dh-ler.
> 
> wenn ihr freiburger also eine interessenGEMEINSCHAFT aufmachen würdet, mit unterschriftensammlung in allen bikeshops und online, damit auch die biketouris sich einbringen können, - und in den schwarzwaldverein eintreten würdet (am besten mit eigener biker-sektion), da MUSS doch was gehen.
> 
> dann solltet ihr bei dem von mir erlebten biker/wanderer-verhältnis alle trails zu radwegen erklären können, von denen einige wandererduldung erhalten. und wenn die nicht rechtzeitig platz machen, dann gibts halt sperrungen (für die wanderer). <- halbironie



Ist das der Maßstab? 
So wie im www, so auch im Wald?

Dann verstehe ich die Diskussion über Wegesperrungen!


----------



## Smergul (10. Juli 2008)

hey,

wat is det hier?


?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (10. Juli 2008)

Smergul schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> wat is det hier?
> 
> ...



Mit Kette rechts aneinander vorbeigeredet tät ich mal sagen.

On topic:

Der Marsch durch die Institution scheint mir noch der lustigste Weg.

Und: Platz für eine selbstkritische Betrachtung des eigenen Verhaltens darf hier ruhig erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Smergul (10. Juli 2008)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Mit Kette rechts aneinander vorbeigeredet tät ich mal sagen.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> ...



hääähh?
wat denn.
gib kette rechts ...in wat fürn instituschen?? 
Bäähh, rechts ist schei....sum,sum...


----------



## Up&Down (15. Juli 2008)

so, jetzt hab ich mal den thread gelesen und muss zugeben, dass ich nichts neues gesagt habe, alles schon besser weiter vorne gesagt wurde - sorry.

ich glaube die vielen altna*is im schwarzwaldverein wissen halt noch, wie die masse zu organisieren ist. minen können die auch legen (hab mal beim biken im s-wald nen opa getroffen der mit letzter kraft einen stamm auf nen singletrail zerrte und ihn zur rede gestellt - er sagt das is gegen die biker, die die wege kaputtmachen, da habe ich ihn gefragt, ob er sich im klaren ist, dass er bewußt die verunfallung anderer menschen verursachen will, nicht nur biker, sondern auch wanderer, die bei schneefall über seine falle stürzen könnten (war im winter). der hat da schier schaum vorm mund gekriegt, wie irre immer wieder die sätze über die wegezerstörenden biker wiederholt und fing schon an rumzuschubsen bis ihm wohl auffiel, dass das böse für ihn enden würde, wenn ich zurückschubse und trollte sich mit üblen verwünschungen im "wenn adolf noch lebte" stil). pechschwarze schafe gibts also auf allen seiten.

es wird sich solange nix tun, wie die biker sich nicht organisieren und darauf hat eben kaum einer bock. wurde aber auch schon gesagt. vllt können aber doch ein paar der leute, die noch etwas zeit haben (studis ohne kinder ;-) da mal was anschieben. anders wirds nicht gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (16. Juli 2008)

Up&Down schrieb:


> (studis ohne kinder ;-)




hab keine zeit. muss ja rad fahren


----------



## Norganic (11. August 2008)

servus und hallo 

nachdem ich am freitag aus 3 wochen norwegen urlaub wieder nach hause kam stand ich am samstag doch recht erschrocken an der langen bank. alle trails richtung herdern runter sind mit einem netten kleinen gelben schild versehen das das rad fahren dort verbietet. gibt es noch mehr sperrungen??? 
was ist mit der blauen raute vom schauinsland/kybfelsen??? gibts da schon was neues. wäre nicht abgeneigt an der arbeit zur erhaltung der freiburger trails mit zu arbeiten. kontakt am besten über meine website 
http://www.videoboater.com/Impressum.html

gruss 
norganic


----------



## krank-rider (9. Januar 2009)

ich finde es traurig das es immer probleme mit wanderen und radlern gibt...

komme aus ner anderen ecke deutschland werde aber bald hier auch wohnen deswegen stöber ich hier mal rum...

auf meinem berg hier gab es auch schon probleme mit den wanderern... wir haben einen abgesperrten dh/Fr trail der auch mit schildern versehen ist blöderweise juckt das die meisten wanderer nicht... kann es verstehen wenn sie sich die sache anschaune wollen gerade bei kickern etc. nur sie laufen den trail einfach hoch und wundern sich dann wenn da leute auf sie zugeschossen kommen... teilweise reißen sie auch kicker ab weil sie meinen das dort ein wanderweg währe^^ 

es ist numal schade das unser sport meisten auf eine gewisse art und weise gebeutelt wird, weil sich eine gruppe von menschen bedroht fühlt... ich kann aber auch wandervereine oder so verstehe wenn es leute gibt die auf normale wegen kicker bauen etc. dann muss mich nicht alnge überlegen warum es ist wie es ist.

schwarze schafe gibts immer^^

greez steffen


----------

